# White bump on firemouth's head??



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

These white bumps showed up on my firemouth's head after a little "altercation" with another fish. It looked like he lost a scale, it was hanging off for a little bit then this showed up.



















Is it just healing or is it an infection? If so, what kind of medicine should I use?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

It looks like there might be some fungus growing on the wound. I am not positive what meds to use for that, but that is where I would start. I think Pimafix is good, but I would verify.


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just did a 25% water change and added some aquarium salt. Hopefully that will take care of it. If not, I'll try some medicine.


----------

